# Slava playing in EuroBasket League



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FIBA Europe - Pecherov realistic about Ukraine chances
05/09/2005

KIEV (EuroBasket 2005) - Ukrainian prodigy Olexsiy Pecherov is looking to NBA ace Stanislav Medvedenko to be his side's guiding light at the upcoming EuroBasket in Serbia & Montenegro.

Medvedenko has spent the last five seasons with the Los Angeles Lakers, averaging over 20 minutes per game when they reached the NBA finals against the Detroit Pistons in the 2003-04 season.

And the 26-year-old forward is likely to need all of that experience if a youthful Ukraine side are to negotiate their way out of a group that includes Italy, Germany and Russia at the EuroBasket.

Teenager Pecherov, a 2.10m centre, is one of Ukraine's talented youngsters and he is hoping Medvedenko can help the team fulfil their potential.

"Last year at the qualifying tournament our team was led by Serhiy Lischuk," Pecherov said.

"This year Stanislav Medvedenko can become a real leader. I think his experience should help him to lead us at difficult moments. 

[More in URL]

:laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Too bad he doesn't keep his  over there.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

:rotf:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

slava...just stay over there...for the sake of all of us


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea pleaaase. We don't need Slava and his chucking from the elbow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maybe he will realize that he can get serious PT over there and stay... 


just so :no: to the nba slava


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> FIBA Europe - Pecherov realistic about Ukraine chances
> 05/09/2005
> 
> KIEV (EuroBasket 2005) - Ukrainian prodigy Olexsiy Pecherov is looking to *NBA ace* Stanislav Medvedenko :laugh:


I got as far as that part before I started laughing...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

NBA ace? :whofarted 
But hey at least someone is giving Slava some props. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Yea pleaaase. We don't need Slava and his chucking from the elbow.


 :laugh:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

That's real funny, Slava a great leader. :rotf: 

He couldn't lead a group of girlscouts to anything basketball related.

The only thing bad for us would be that we lose another big with 6 fouls to give.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Scuall said:


> I got as far as that part before I started laughing...


yes I found myself cracking up too when I first saw it.. I still laugh at that.. :rofl:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

go slava 

one day you'll prove all doubters wrong


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Slava sucks.

Still, in the right system, he can flourish.

In this Laker squad, Slava could evenually be the post offense from the bench.

He can's defend, true. But he can score and rebound.

Maybe he could be of some use.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

everyones being to hard on this guy

hes scoring ability is above average compared to other 8th ~ 10th man 

yeah his defense sucks but if he had any defense he would be starting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree. We shouldnt be that hard on him. But he better start stepping it up soon though cuz his *** is on the chopping block.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Triangle motion was never good for player like Slava. No matter how much he sucked here, I wish him well.

Good luck, Slava....and stay there.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahhh Slava everyones hating on you, so why should i?...............Cuz there right! Stay there!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Triangle motion was never good for player like Slava. No matter how much he sucked here, I wish him well.
> 
> Good luck, Slava....and stay there.


Hmmm... Who is going to provide post offense from the bench? Brian Cook? Andrew Bynum?

Can the Lakers *still * get a player that provides Slava's scoring (not that he is a scoring threat, per se) and doubles (or triples) his defense (sorry for joining the words "Slava" and "defense" in the same sentence)? It seems like fat chance.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As soon as I saw the title of the thread I expected this onslaught of predictable responses. 

I guess all of you are cool with Bynum and Cook being our ONLY backup 4 and 5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> As soon as I saw the title of the thread I expected this onslaught of predictable responses.
> 
> I guess all of you are cool with Bynum and Cook being our ONLY backup 4 and 5.


I dont think anyone said that did they? This team right now IMHO is PATHETIC.. We'll see.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i remember the day when slava came into league...

a european guy who never entered the draft (or did he? and got undrafted?) and signed with the lakers as a free agent.. signed by the great jerry west

and everyone was rooting for the underdog... GO SLAVA! YOU CAN DO IT! 

now... its just sad


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Team Parker defeats Team Slava

Slava led the game in scoring but it appears he didnt play defense. What else is new? :rofl:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

it's european championship tournament actually, not a league...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol My dad and I love cheering for Slava. He has some upside, but he hasn't been given a real chance. He has a nice outside shot. When I went to a Laker, during warmup he was drilling 3's easily, nothing but net. I think Phil will use him more since hes kind of a veteran whos been around Phil alot. 


GO SLAVA!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol My dad and I love cheering for Slava. He has some upside, but he hasn't been given a real chance. He has a nice outside shot. When I went to a Laker, during warmup he was drilling 3's easily, nothing but net. I think Phil will use him more since hes kind of a veteran whos been around Phil alot.
> 
> 
> GO SLAVA!



Slava's dumb everytime he misses a shot he'll get all but hurt and foul sum1 on the team it always always always happens........he's close to being added on THE LIST


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Slava's dumb everytime he misses a shot he'll get all but hurt and foul sum1 on the team it always always always happens........he's close to being added on THE LIST


Whats "THE LIST"?


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Whats "THE LIST"?


I have no idea... Whats "THE LIST"????


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Whats "THE LIST"?



Von wafers elbow list ........duh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EUROBASKET: Russia Lack Touch, But Overcome Ukraine










Andrei Kirilenko and his Russian teammates shook off a poor shooting night to beat Ukraine 86-74 on Friday to head Group A at the 2005 EuroBasket. Utah Jazz star Kirilenko led the way with 22 points 14 rebounds, five blocked shots, three steals and two assists - though he too hit just 7/20 from the field and 6/11 free throws.

"This was the first game. I think we were really nervous and you saw that," Kirilenko said.

Serhiy Lishchuk led Ukraine with 18 points. But most of his production came after Los Angeles Lakers forward Stanislav Medvedenko had fouled out midway through the third quarter with 14 points in 21 minutes. Andrii Lebediev tallied 13.

"We have a lot of young, very talented players. But it was my fault," Medvedenko said. "I committed the five fouls."

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stanislav Medvedenko (bottom) of Ukraine fights for the ball with Victor Khryapa of Russia during their preliminary round Group A match at the European Basketball Championship in Vrsac, September 16, 2005.









Stanislav Medvedenko (L) of Ukraine goes for a shot while Victor Khryapa of Russia tries to block during their preliminary round Group A match at the European Basketball Championship in Vrsac, September 16, 2005.









Andrei Kirilenko of Russia (R) dribbles against Stanislav Medvedenko of Ukraine during their preliminary round Group A match at the European Basketball Championship in Vrsac, September 16, 2005.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Slava is doing well so far in the Euro Championships. In 3 games averaging 12.3 points, 4.3 rebounds, and 1 assist.

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/cid_SbGnUV12IgwUcAUu7UmfU1.teamID_2183.compID_qMRZdYCZI6EoANOrUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_3769.playerID_21615.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

48 pct. shooting.. 

I hope when he comes back to play NBA season, we'll see alot of him hustling for the rebounds as shown in the pics...I hope...Oh....I hope. :sigh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ukraine Coach on Slava



> However Zaschuk has admitted he was unhappy with the performance of Medvedenko, who returned to the national team for the EuroBasket following a five-year absence.
> 
> The 26-year-old, who plies his trade with NBA side LA Lakers, averaged 12.3 points per game but Zaschuk has still questioned the player's commitment.
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what is that guy smoking? a big joint of europen bias is my guess


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> what is that guy smoking? a big joint of europen bias is my guess


What? He basically said he was mad at Slava's play. Obviously he didnt do that good.

Nevermind.. I think you meant the Euro thing should have been preparation for the NBA from hsi vice versa comment or whatever.. Ahh I dont care :laugh:


----------

